# CONSUMER REPORTS issues "least reliable car brands in the U.S." List



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Here it is, Boys and Girls, the latest list from _Condemner Reports:_





https://autos.yahoo.com/least-reliable-car-companies-america-181100726.html




*Least reliable car brands in America*

Autoblog Staff
Mon, November 29, 2021, 1:11 PM·2 min read












When looking to buy a car, reliability is important, but it’s one of the harder things for car reviewers like us to evaluate. Thankfully, _Consumer Reports_ polls its subscribers annually in order to judge which brands and models are the least likely to have issues. _CR_ also tracks the least reliable brands, which should help you narrow down your shopping list, giving you a sense of which brands to best avoid if squeaks, rattles or major malfunctions are a big concern for you.
_CR_ says it didn’t have enough data to rate the Alfa Romeo, Dodge, Fiat, Jaguar, Land Rover, Maserati, Mitsubishi and Polestar brands.
Here, we’ve listed the 10 least reliable car brands in the U.S., according to _CR_’s data.


*10. Kia*









Despite the Kia Niro Electric making the top 10 reliable models this year, the brand as a whole gets dragged down by poor ratings from the Sorento, Forte and Seltos.
*9. Volvo*








Historically, Volvo is known for making safe and reliable cars. Its current lineup falls short, however, with the XC90 being the brand’s least reliable model.
*8. Ram*








The Ram 2500 and 1500 pickups don’t get stellar reliability scores, but the 1500 Classic had a predicted reliability score of just 11 out of 100, bring the brand as a whole down by 12 positions compared to last year’s overall reliability rankings.
*7. GMC*








GMC as a brand suffers from a terrible 2-out-of-100 score for the Yukon and a score of 11 for the Sierra 1500.
*6. Mercedes-Benz*








Mercedes scores two positions worse this year, with the GLE being its least reliable model in _CR_’s survey.
*5. Volkswagen*








None of four VW models — Jetta, Atlas, ID.4 and Tiguan — score above 50 points out of 100, but The Tiguan was the worst, at just 17 points.
*4. Genesis*








Hyundai’s luxury brand had just two models represented in _CR_’s study, and while the G70 scored 55 points out of 100, the GV80 SUV scored just 5 points.
*3. Jeep*








2021 Jeep Gladiator Rubicon in Gecko green
Though the Jeep Cherokee, Wrangler and Gladiator are able to get you off the beaten path, they can also land you in the shop, with reliability scores of 30, 25 and 23, respectively.
*2. Tesla*








The Tesla Model 3 EV scored the best of the brand, with 59 points, but the Model S, Y and X scored 20, 18 and 5, in that order. It retains its position on the list as the second-least reliable brand.
*1. Lincoln*








Ford’s luxury brand Lincoln retains the dubious honor of being the least reliable, with the Aviator being the most egregious offender. It’s a shame, as Lincoln makes some otherwise enjoyable vehicles.



There are some real surprises, here, such as Volvo and Mercedes-Benz. While both are overpriced and have been for some time, they have been reliable cars in the past.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*F* ix
*O* r
*R* epair
*D* aily

As far as Tesla goes, don't dare tell a Model S, X, or Y about this report. They will start bleeding internally, and exclaim how CR is bias against Tesla and jiggers the results.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> *F* ix
> *O* r
> *R* epair
> *D* aily



*F*OUND
*O*N
*R*OAD
*D*EAD

[*BLEEP*]ing Over Rated Disaster

In reality, I have had pretty good experiences with Fords over the years. My two current business cars are Ford Fusion hybrids, a 2014 for UberX/Lyft and a 2015 for a cab. I went with Fords again this time because the cab drivers who had Toyotas were complaining about the transaxles' giving frequent trouble in this line of work. My cab gas been trouble free. The UberX/Lyft car has had a front bearing go sour and a spark plug go bad, but, other than routine items such as oil changes, brakes and tires, both have done well.




_Tron_ said:


> As far as Tesla goes, don't dare tell a Model S, X, or Y about this report. They will start bleeding internally, and exclaim how CR is bias against Tesla and jiggers the results.


_Condemner Reports_ does not like any car unless it is an Audi, a Lexus or the occasional Toyota or Mercedes-Benz. There is a reason that _National Lampoon_ did a spoof on it many years past and called the satire "_*Condemner* Reports*". *_An Audi is nothing but a Volkswagen with a Mercedes-Benz price tag (my brother-in-law calls them "Volkswagen with rings".). A Lexus is a Toyota with a fancy price tag. What is funny is that _Condemner Reports_ actually did like all versions of the Fusion, especially the hybrid.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Here it is, Boys and Girls, the latest list from _Condemner Reports:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lincoln are unacceptable for making unreliable vehicles. It is Ford being cheap and using cheap engine and other parts and trying to make it appear "Luxury" like Lexus. Unacceptable


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

how come minivans don't qualify as a luxury vehicle for uber/lyft black?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In reality, I have had pretty good experiences with Fords over the years. My two current business cars are Ford Fusion hybrids, a 2014 for UberX/Lyft and a 2015 for a cab.


I've never been a Ford fan as I just don't like them, but I have to say that the 2013 Fusion Hybrid Titanium (fully loaded, first year of the new model) I bought to flip but gave to my daughter instead a couple of years ago has been pretty much bulletproof. It's now nearing 200K and it's only needed oil changes so far. And they've put quite a lot of miles on it, too. 30K+ in two years, I think, even during Covid.

So far no oil leaks anywhere, no noises etc. My main concern was the CVT transmission, but it seems to be holding up real well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> the 2013 Fusion Hybrid Titanium (fully loaded, first year of the new model) I bought to flip but gave to my daughter instead a couple of years ago has been pretty much bulletproof. It's now nearing 200K and it's only needed oil changes so far.


What turned me on to the Fusion Hybrid was my renting one; in fact, a 2013. It was funny, I happened upon it by a fortunate accident.. I had reserved an _el-cheap0_ _Wrent-a-Wreck_. I went to fetch it and they did not have the car, so they gave an upgrade; to an SUV. My credit card will not cover an SUV, so I asked for a different car. The guy got a bit of an attitude, but he looked in his computer and asked me "How about a Ford Fusion hybrid? Will your card cover _that_?"

"Yes, it will; thank you. That will be very good, thank you."

I did not want to return it. 

My cab still had some time left before it was going to be superannuated, but while I was using Uber Taxi (not available anywhere in Texas), Uber kept sending me e-Mails to try UberX. I had some money, so I decided to try it with a Fusion hybrid. I went and bought the car, a 2014 model. I was so happy with it that when it came time to replace the cab, I bought the 2015 version, which is essentially the same car.

Your high voltage batteries are sill holding up, -eh? I had read everywhere that they are good for one hundred to one hundred thirty thousand, but if you are at two hundred with the originals, there is much to be said for that.

I have gone through three sets of brakes, but that is not unusual in this business, especially if you are driving in the Big City, as am I. I have gone through tires, as well, but that is not unusual. Potholes are everywhere in the big city. I do not know why the spark plugs went sour, but they did. It actually was only one, but if you replace one, you should replace all of them.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Your high voltage batteries are sill holding up, -eh? I had read everywhere that they are good for one hundred to one hundred thirty thousand, but if you are at two hundred with the originals, there is much to be said for that.
> 
> ...
> 
> I do not know why the spark plugs went sour, but they did. It actually was only one, but if you replace one, you should replace all of them.


The HV battery seems to be holding well since they still get high-30 to low-40 mpgs. 🤷‍♂️ There was once a misfire code that went away on its own when my son-in-law punched it a bit hard about a year ago, but that's about it. I have plugs and coils ready to be installed at the next oil change, so those should take care of any misfires for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

No Bring My Wallet? Really?

I believe Lexus will slowly make its way to the chart in the near future, if an air strut can fail in a 5-year old car. Lexus has a lot of annoying problems too. The most common ones are folding mirrors and door actuators. In case you wonder why Lexus doesn't replicate the champagne fountain on a LS 500 like what did they when the LS 400 debuted that shocked the world. Nevertheless, Lexus is still deemed affordable among the luxury brands if you factor the frequency and cost of repair...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Consumer Reports wouldn't recommend Consumer Reports.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

For those who own a Dodge or Dodge Ram with a Hemi . Dodge still has not fixed there Lifter issue. I checked at the parts counter last month, because the DMV wanted to do the recall which reprograms the ECU, which in turn causes the CE light to come on because the MDS solnoids are no longer present because I went all non MDS lifters. However reprogramming the ECU with a Diablo P2 tuner resolves the CE issue and I can hardly believe the motor runs like it's brand new. Anyway, What's the lifter fix you ask ? I don't know what the size is, but the after market Lifters have a small oil drilled where the oil galley runs through the block. This oil hole floods the roller bearing with plenty of oil. Those with the MDS system, those lifters are designed differently and the bearing gets enough. It's the Non MDS lifters that have the problem.

For you truck owns. If you take on the job itself to replace the cam shaft and Lifters. You have to drop the Rack and Pinion and oil pan just to get to the one bolt that holds the oil pick up tube, as it is in the middle of the block. So you can pull the oil pump off that sits on the Crank shaft in front of the timing chain to get the cam out. Charger and Challengers do not have this problem. Just becareful don't drop that 13mm bolt in the oil pan, course a magnet will get it out. Fat fingers are a liability too.

Most likely Dodge will never fix this problem. Why ? cause if they did the Class action lawsuit could cost them Millions.
As they only address Safety issues.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> *F* ix
> *O* r
> *R* epair
> *D* aily
> ...


J - Just
E - Empty 
E - Every 
P - Pocket


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*F* ix
*I* t
*A* gain
*T* ony


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> *F* ix
> *O* r
> *R* epair
> *D* aily


Ford light trucks are bullet proof.
I currently drive a 2010 F250 diesel. Gets good mileage and other than needing a front end, is going strong at 175k miles. And it will pull/haul anything I need to pull with it. 
From the Ranger to the F350 and even the E350 ... if you need a hard working reliable tool ... Ford is the only game in town.



.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Ford light trucks are bullet proof.


Ford always has had good trucks. When Ford's quality hit its lowest point, in the 1970s, the trucks were still good.

Studebaker used to have good trucks, as well.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ford always has had good trucks. When Ford's quality hit its lowest point, in the 1970s, the trucks were still good.
> 
> Studebaker used to have good trucks, as well.


Interesting that when Studebaker sold out to Ford, the best of the deal was the 289 v8.
A freaking amazing engine. They served in airplanes, ambulances, submarines, and moms station wagon ... they were everywhere.
I had one in a 67 Mustang convertible that I wish I had today. I bought it for $250 with a blown engine. I was in high school and me and my buddies spent all one summer rebuilding the engine. Put a Hurst 4 speed shifter in it, and a rebuilt 4:11 rear end. It was scary fast. 
The next summer we all went to Tijuana for a white glove leather interior, reconditioned and powder coated dash board and kick plates and re-chromed bumpers. AND a dose of something that penicillin cleared right up.
The dark red large metal flake paint job was a couple months later.

It looked good dragging the main in Richmond, Oakland and San Jose.
My fav was San Jose. But ... those Richmond girls were worth the drive.
Ended up marrying one.


.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Ford light trucks are bullet proof.


Unless its the 6.0 diesel ... Those are some of the worst engines ever made.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Ford light trucks are bullet proof.


Your F250 isn't exactly a light truck, though. But yeah, Ford trucks in general are pretty good. If you don't pay too much attention to issues some of the Powerstrokes have had in the HD trucks. Ecoboost stuff hasn't been without issues either. Not to mention the good old 4.6/5.4 blowing plugs out of the head and all that.

But yeah... All brands have their issues. My GM trucks aren't without their issues, either. Just something I'm willing to live with.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not to mention the good old 4.6/5.4 blowing plughs out of the head and all that.


I had a 2005 F-150 with a 4.6. Bought it brand new, sold it after 22,000 miles. Had to replace alternator under warranty. And had complete brakes failure at 15,000 miles. I went to Europe for 6 months, left my truck in the garage. I started driving it when I returned and lost brakes completely when I was on the highway doing 75 mph. Luckily nobody was around me so I slowed down and stopped. Dealership refused to fix it under warranty because "I left truck sitting for 6 months" and somehow they felt it was my fault that brakes failed. 

That was my last Ford ...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Your F250 isn't exactly a light truck, though.


According to Ford it is. Anything up to and including a F350 (one ton). 
It sure doesn't feel like a light truck ... damn thing is a beast. To park it, I just head to the outskirts of the parking lot and take two places and walk. 
Less damage to surrounding cars that way.

The most frequent and annoying problems I've noticed with Ford trucks is electrical ... your alternator for example. 

Over all, they are the best built and longest lasting light duty truck built.


.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Syn said:


> Unless its the 6.0 diesel ... Those are some of the worst engines ever made.


I've never owned one, but I know a couple guys who have.
They tell me that the problems with that motor is easily fixed. One guy waited it it failed and fixed it, the other guy was having some other work done and upgraded it then.
Not sure what they did. Wasn't really listening.


.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> when Studebaker sold out to Ford, the best of the deal was the 289 v8.


Was that the same engine in both the Ford and Studebaker? When I was in high school, the kid who drove me to school had a 1964 Studebaker Commander that had the 289. It was a reliable car. He even had an add-on air conditioner in it. That 289 was a pretty reliable engine in the Fords that had it. 




TomTheAnt said:


> All brands have their issues. My GM trucks aren't without their issues, either. Just something I'm willing to live with.


They always have. When I got my first hack licence:

1. Ford: horrible electricals and rusted
2. GM: low overall QC
3. Chrysler: no trunk space; horrid front ends; had to keep in on fast idle in cold weather or it stalled. Keeping it on fast idle shortened transmission life.
4. any Asian model: rusted worse than a Ford
5. German buggies: clogged fuel injectors, would not run in cold weather, horrid parts supply network. You car was laid up in the shop for weeks while the dealer waited for parts from Germany.
6. French buggies-not many sold here, so parts and service were difficult. Horrid cooling systems and overall metal fatigue.
7. Volvo and SAAB-Like Ford, the back parts were easier to get than the later model parts. horrid wheel bearings and oil circulation.
8. English buggies-too moody, parts supply chain horrid, too many variances in the same models in the same year. Electricals worse than Ford.
9. Italian buggies-would not stay in tune, poor overall QC; bolts' stripping their threads too frequently; poor oil circulation.




UberBastid said:


> The most frequent and annoying problems I've noticed with Ford trucks is electrical ... your alternator for example.


Henry and electricity never did get along well. He once bought a railroad in Michigan so that he would not have to pay Michigan Central, Grand Trunk Western, Pere Marquette and Ann Arbor Railroad to transport his cars. He decided that it would be powered by electric locomotives. The problem was, when he tried to run the railroad, there was inadequate power to the factory in Dearborn. Eventually, he had to put the whitelined steam locomotives back into service. This happened back when there were only a few diesel locomotives running around a few marshalling yards or large plants, here and there.







I stated that my cab has been trouble free, but, while on the subject of Ford and electricity, the cab does burn through twelve volt batteries rather quickly. I am about to buy my fourth one in six years. The electrical system is too weak to handle the cab stuff (light, tablet, credit card terminal) along with the usual accessories. The UberX/Lyft car has had only two. The cab is a 2015. the Uber/Lyft car a 2014.

@Amsoil Uber Connect mentioned that third generation Chrysler hemi (the 1950s little hemi, in its various forms, would be the first generation; the big one, the second; the latest, the third). The current version has the same displacement/horsepower as the hemi in the 1957 DeSoto Adventurer: 345/345. Those are the only similarities. Other than that, the engine is completely different. When Chrysler brought back the hemi, I drove up to the dealer in my Adventurer to test drive one. I asked the salesman so many questions that he had to get a mechanic to talk to me. He brought his most senior mechanic, who also knew about the old hemis. He told me a bunch of good information about both of them, including stuff that I did not know about mine.

The dealer offered me a brand new 300 as an even trade. I declined. He then tried to sweeten the deal with some cash. I declined that, as well. The 300 was a nice car, but it was not a DeSoto.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Well most folks know that I have "transitioned" from gas/diesel to electric. So really looking forward to the Ford Lightening to arrive. Loaded with cool extras like power outlets. Very well thought out design.











Haven't heard as much about the Chevy Silverado EV truck, but it's coming too.









I personally have a Cybertruck on order, but I'm so displeased with Tesla QC (to stay on topic) I may or may not take delivery.

It's interesting to me to imagine which of these entries will be most populace on the jobsite in 5 years.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Was that the same engine in both the Ford and Studebaker?


Yes. Studebaker engineers developed it way back in the mid '30s.
Later us high school kids started boring them out to 302 -- so Ford finally started doing it in the factory.
I have a very high regard for the 302 AND the straight six 300. Amazing engines both of em.


.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Studebaker engineers developed it way back in the mid '30s.


I did not know that it was so old. One of the things that damned Studebaker was that it was far ahead of its time. My grandmother had a 1948; you did not know if it was coming or going. She had it until 1966, when she traded it in on a new Buick.

I am aware that a 302 is a slightly bored out 289. I never was that impressed with the 302, although one thing that you must say for it is that it did prove the strongest one, at last. I had a 1990 Lincoln Town Car as a cab that had one. I seem to recall that it lasted another year or two in the Crown Victoria/Grand Marquis. In 1991, Ford put that aluminum head thing with the plastic intake manifold into the Town Car. It followed in the Crown Victoria/Grand Marquis a year or two later. If you had one of those as a cab, you got a cast iron intake manifold for it as soon as you could. The plastic ones always cracked.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I did rebuild the 283 that was in my 63 P/U. Two years later did my friends 289 in his 68 Cal Special Mustang.

As for the Hemi , thankfully the 100K warrantee transfered to my name, as the Hemi tick reared it's ugly head at 85,000, Cylinder # 3, a non MDS lifter. The service manager would not tell me how much it cost them. My estimate was 5- 6K. So it was on the dealer. Cept @219,000 miles it does it again, Cylinder #2 this time and another non-MDS lifter. Cost me 1,200 but 300 was for the Diablo tuner, which was needed to turn off the MDS system since I went with all Non-MDS lifters. This time it's on me and I get my feet wet first time Hemi. All in all accept for having to pull the heads just to get at the lifters, they are easier to work on than the 283/289's. At least to me even with all the Metric sizes. Head bolts 15 mm , like really ? Ok then.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well I did rebuild the 283 that was in my 63 P/U. Two years later did my friends 289 in his 68 Cal Special Mustang.


The parts were inexpensive and plentiful.
The engine was easy to get to, easy to work on. A socket set and a breaker bar, a set of open and box end wrenches, a spanner ... ready to go. We made gaskets out of beer containers. 
You could tune it by ear, time it too. Adjust the carb by ear. Didn't need thousand dollar tools.
Everything was straight forward and simple.

And when you hit the key -- it started. Every time.
They don't make em like that any more.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As for the Hemi , Cylinder # 3, a non MDS lifter. The service manager would not tell me how much it cost them. Cylinder #2 this time and another non-MDS lifter.


It is funny that this hemi came with two different kinds of lifters. In the 1957 version of it, you could get it with solid or hydraulic lifters. Mine had hydraulic from the beginning. One interesting thing to note about Chryslers and lifters is that the old 225 slant six had solid lifters for the entire run of the engine (1959-2000). They did not seem to care, however, that most people never bothered to adjust the clearances. This is one reason why so many of them made so much noise, though.

Someone mentioned the Chevrolet 283. One of the grand things about General Motors products was the you could gap the points while the motor was running. You hooked up your Dwell Tachometer, started the car, slid open the window on the distributor cap and inserted your Allen wrench...............oh, and be sure to grab that Allen wrench with a rag or you got a nasty surprise.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Fortunately I only had to buy the 15mm deep socket and a 13mm wrench. Having dirt bikes I had all the rest.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Someone mentioned the Chevrolet 283. One of the grand things about General Motors products was the you could gap the points while the motor was running.


Ya mine had that. Adjusting the valves running was fun.


----------

